
WebRTC DataChannels just hit Chrome stable - hazelcough
http://cdn.peerjs.com/demo/helloworld.html
======
marshray
The docs say "Note that the server is only for brokering connections and does
not proxy data between peers."

So what browser API does the PeerJS use to exchange data with something other
than a server, particularly another browser?

Is this it? [https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-jesup-rtcweb-data-
protocol...](https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-jesup-rtcweb-data-protocol/)

~~~
sendtopms
I tried disconnecting the wifi after couple of messages. It is not working. It
needs server always it seems. senthil, <http://mocdoc.in>

~~~
RaphiePS
Just to clear up any misunderstanding, are you trying this on two laptops on
your home network?

If so, you still need wifi for the connection between them, The cool thing
about PeerJS is that the data goes directly between the computers (A <\--> B)
without a server in between (A <\--> S <\--> B).

~~~
sendtopms
No, in a single laptop with two different tabs of chrome browser.

------
bbarrows
Must stay up all night and develop first DataChannel based P2P BitTorrent
style file sharing implementation tonight..

~~~
hazelcough
Make haste! People on Canary had a head start :P.

Also note that currently DataChannels do not support reliable transfer and
have a small MTU, so sending enormous files does not yet work. With PeerJS you
can send smaller files, but larger ones will take an unreasonable amount of
time.

~~~
ninjay
I always thought it would be cool to do distributed cache in browsers with
this technology. It would be like an organic CDN, automatically making the
internet faster.

~~~
jychang
Might want to check this out: <https://github.com/PeerKit/peercdn>

It's written with PeerJS, by one of the other creators of PeerJS, same as OP.

~~~
DanielRapp
Looks neat, do you know if they're planning on open sourcing the server
implementation as well?

------
RaphiePS
Someone should build a meshnet!

------
VikingCoder
I get no text in the blue box, but my Chrome is past the required version...

Your browser version: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) AppleWebKit/537.31
(KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/26.0.1410.43 Safari/537.31

Currently Google Chrome 26.0.1403.0 or above is required.

